# Customers



## Zaydollar (11 mo ago)

11 hours 26 trips smh they have to do better and they want you to do 2,3 all low pay trips but mind you , you have to go up stairs too and all if all customers would to come down just maybe it’s be worth taking those trips along the way because it’s a quick drop off they be downstairs waiting for their order Uber need to do better and put rules to all customers like dominos they all have to come down period .


----------



## Zaydollar (11 mo ago)

Zaydollar said:


> 11 hours 26 trips smh they have to do better and they want you to do 2,3 all low pay trips but mind you , you have to go up stairs too and all if all customers would to come down just maybe it’s be worth taking those trips along the way because it’s a quick drop off they be downstairs waiting for their order Uber need to do better and put rules to all customers like dominos they all have to come down period .


Maybe all those trips I did would a been less then 11 hours if they all be downstairs waiting for their orders they would already know the deal


----------



## Zaydollar (11 mo ago)

Zaydollar said:


> Maybe all those trips I did would a been less then 11 hours if they all be downstairs waiting for their orders they would already know the deal


I just notice too how the hell all trips base fares are different smh 🤦‍♂️ Uber has the crazy scheme ever one day they will get caught up all trips base fare should be the same Uber eats should be treated the same as Uber taxi same base fare per miles period


----------



## Sofapotato (Apr 20, 2019)

Just over $3/trip ex tip? That's disgraceful. What city are you in?


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

You’d make the same thing at walmart in 8 hours.


----------

